# TWH Percheron X



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

I was scanning through the ads today and ran across a Tennessee Walking Horse and Percheron cross. Could anyone tell me about those crosses, what they're used for, good for, etc? She really caught my attention and I was considering going out to look at her.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

First time I've ever heard of that cross. Makes me wonder if it is a case of someone having bad fences and an "oops" breeding. 

Any pics?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

In my personal experience, any breed crossed with a TWH is a recipe for disaster. TWHs are great on their own, but when crossed with another horse (especially non gaited) they never turn out too good. IMO
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

I was wondering how that would work out. I have no experience riding gaited horses, and wondered what a gaitedxnongaited would result in.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

Big sweet grey horse for sale

That's the original advertisement with pictures. She really caught my eye.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> In my personal experience, any breed crossed with a TWH is a recipe for disaster. TWHs are great on their own, but when crossed with another horse (especially non gaited) they never turn out too good. IMO
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can second this!

Worst horse I ever had was a Walker/Friesian cross mare. Gorgeous to look at, and she was one of the few crosses that WAS gaited (though she seemed to pace more than anything) but she was far and away the hottest horse I ever rode, and she had a really bad temperament (yes I know, not generally from genetics, just giving my experience!)


ETA the mare is pretty enough in the ad, but it says nothing on there about any saddle training at all? It just says "stands well for triming, shoes, shot, worming, grooming ect. Has been around kids load nosies dont bother her"

Maybe I'm mean but I would be hard pressed to buy a horse from someone who spells more words wrong than right.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

I also wondered if she is saddle trained. She's pretty. I'd go look at her. Never heard of that cross before.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

My trainer doesn't have exactly the tallest or prettiest horses out there. I love them still, but I love them more on the inside than on the outside, and the one I ride is a rescue horse who is still thin and still losing a bit of shed, and has lots and lots of greying. So when I see something like that it just--I've been looking through these ads for months and this is the first horse that just made me go WOW.

I hope she is, but before I make a trip with my trainer I'm going to ask what she's been trained in, etc. Although she's a beauty, I'm not interested in breaking horses anytime soon.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I sure hope you all are wrong! I just bought a TWH/QH in April-non gaited. Love him! My trainer loves him. Totally sensible, very sweet and nice trot and canter (lope). Very amenable to trying anything to please. And great on the trails! So far....so good.......


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

My husbands draft cross is believed to be either TWH or spotted saddle for the other half. He was a nursemare orphan foal from a rescue which is why they had the strange cross - draft mom's for more milk and all the stallions they had around were gaited. He is a very good horse personality-wise and does very well under saddle. However, he has a very jarring trot. Its beautiful to watch - horrid to ride.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

The idea of TWH and a draft makes me wince a little, but like all crosses it comes down to the individual cross as crosses tend to be inconsistent. Looking at the mare, I'd move on since she doesn't look like anything special and there is no mention of under saddle training.


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

i road a clydeXtwh and he wasa cool horse. acted just the same as any twh i ever road, calm and loved to rack!


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

i'll probably ask questions just to confirm, but I would think they would be getting out all the lists of trainings and experiences to get rid of any insecurities a buyer might have about buying this particular cross. The fact that they didn't seems to me like it probably hasn't had any undersaddle training, but it is rather disappointing.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Interesting -mine was a PMU, and given the age of this one, I would suggest that may be a possibility,explaining some "weird" crosses. Especially with the percheron in her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shauna Lee Crawford (Feb 7, 2021)

xdrybonesxvalleyx said:


> I was scanning through the ads today and ran across a Tennessee Walking Horse and Percheron cross. Could anyone tell me about those crosses, what they're used for, good for, etc? She really caught my attention and I was considering going out to look at her.


 I road a Percheron/Tennessee Walking Horse on wooded trails.
His gate was smooth, his back as wide and comfortable as a loveseat (seemed like).
He was dark and beautiful and amiable and I fell in love at first sight and ride 💕 ♥ ❤


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

This was originally posted in 2010, but still an interesting discussion. I had a TN Walker/Mustang cross that we named Red Hot Chili Pepper, and he was AWESOME!!! He was super hot but super honest. He could jump 5 feet. He was afraid of nothing. He would jump anything you pointed him at, including cars and tractors, water, ditches, and cross country jumps. He also could canter backwards. When you rode him, you felt invincible. 

When my husband's health began to fail, and he could no longer ride, my 4 year old son took him over and rode him everywhere. Red Pepper knew that a little boy was on him, and rode carefully and gently, though he was still quite hot for adult experienced riders. Equus Magazine did a story on him in about 1995. Our Red Hot Chili Pepper was a horse in a million.


----------



## fireandicehorse (Nov 21, 2020)

xdrybonesxvalleyx said:


> I was wondering how that would work out. I have no experience riding gaited horses, and wondered what a gaitedxnongaited would result in.


Gaited horses have a gene that allows them to gait. My experience is mostly with Icelandics, so I don't know specifics for other gaited breeds, but I will assume it works similarly. There is a gene they have that allows them to move each leg independently and take longer strides. Try swinging your left arm forwards with your left foot & your right arm forward with your right foot. Most likely, you won't be able to do it or will have a very difficult time doing it. You can get the hang of it if you practice a lot, but it will be very frustrating, challenging, and not a fast or effective way of moving. This is how most horses are. Gaited horses would have no issue, though. In Icelandics, they have an A gene to gait, and it is incomplete dominant. Non gaited horses are CC. Icelandics can have AA, CA, and CC. CC means they are 3 gaited and can't tölt or pace (walk, trot, canter/gallop). These horses are usually eaten and that is why it is not recommended to breed two CA horses together. CA horses are 4 gaited (walk, trot, tölt, canter/gallop). They can't pace, but they can tölt and there is debate on whether their other gaits differ from a 5 gaited horses (some say they have stronger basic gaits, some say worse, I personally don't think there is a noticeable difference). AA horses are 5 gaited (walk, trot, tölt, canter/gallop, pace), but some horses still don't display the pace because it is weak. Most high quality Icelandics have the AA gene. 

A CC horse (non gaited) from a gaited breed bred to a non gaited horse (also CC) can't have gaited offspring as all foals will be CC. 
A CA horse (4 gaited) bred to a non gaited horse (CC) has a 50% chance of a non gaited foal and a 50% chance for a 4 gaited horse. 
A AA horse (5 gaited) bred to a non gaited horse (CC) will always have four gaited offspring. 


Video of these gaits


----------

